# Firefox 5 and other browsers.



## Sar (Jun 22, 2011)

As we all know, The fifth version of firefox has been realised about three months after its predeccesor.

The question i ask FAF is not only wheither or not it is worthwhile to update; 
But also what you guys use to view this very page and why.

For me i mainly use firefox in my Laptop because i can convert videos and such faster. But when i am at my school i keep a chrome installer on my USB (chrome gets deleted sometimes) and run that to bypass the internet filtering to access Youtube and such.


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Jun 22, 2011)

Actually, at the moment I'm using my 3ds but I use Google Chome otherwise. So I don't know much on Firefox.

Edit: Why I use GC is because its simple, doesn't usually crash, and is made by Google of course.


----------



## Sar (Jun 22, 2011)

The_Lightning_Fox said:


> Actually, at the moment I'm using my 3ds but I use Google Chome otherwise. So I don't know much on Firefox.


 3ds has internet? Nice! =D

Im stuck with the origonal chunky thing.


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Jun 22, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> 3ds has internet? Nice! =D
> 
> Im stuck with the origonal chunky thing.


 
I'll love that big blue hunk forever! :3 Though the 3ds doesn't support flash or java so thats abit annoying.


----------



## Bando (Jun 22, 2011)

Chrome all the way.


----------



## Sar (Jun 22, 2011)

The_Lightning_Fox said:


> I'll love that big blue hunk forever! :3 Though the 3ds doesn't support flash or java so thats abit annoying.


 
Neither does mobile safari without JB (sortof wont work on some sites) but there realy should be integrated flash. 
Wii internet channel however has flash but very basic.
But hey, What do?


----------



## Mallard (Jun 22, 2011)

I tried switching to chrome yesterday for its faster bootup time and supposed superiority, but I found too many little things niggled me. The url bar isn't as good as the awesome bar, the lack of a dedicated search box, the inability to properly import your firefox profile, and the sheer oversimplificatoin of everything just bothered me!, despite it's lovely looks. I've since switched back to firefox with a chrome theme. best of both worlds


----------



## Runefox (Jun 22, 2011)

Chrome's good. Firefox 4/5 are also awesome. I've switched back from Chrome to FF as of 4, simply because the interface rocks and it's pretty much as fast overall. Better, it's easier to migrate profiles across versions of the browser (or rather, platforms), so triple-booting, all I need to do is symlink the one profile up and boom.

IE9 isn't bad either, but its default interface kinda sucks. Opera's pretty good, but I never got the feel for it. Safari... Meh. It's pretty much the same as Chrome except with an Apple coat of paint and a different feature set. Maxton isn't really a browser... It's more a frontend for the Trident and Webkit browsers. Seamonkey is basically Mozilla (Netscape) classic.

Now if only I could find a cross-platform mail client that didn't suck...


----------



## grimtotem (Jun 23, 2011)

Mallard said:


> I tried switching to chrome yesterday for its faster bootup time and supposed superiority, but I found too many little things niggled me. The url bar isn't as good as the awesome bar, the lack of a dedicated search box, the inability to properly import your firefox profile, and the sheer oversimplificatoin of everything just bothered me!, despite it's lovely looks. I've since switched back to firefox with a chrome theme. best of both worlds


 

just wanna point out with chrome u know the address bar is the search bar?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 23, 2011)

grimtotem said:


> just wanna point out with chrome u know the address bar is the search bar?


 
And that's what makes it so awesome!
I agree that it's quite simplified, but in a sense that helps a lot. Especially with the 'Most visited' and 'recently closed' tab.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Jun 23, 2011)

Firefox, because it's actually cross platform.


----------



## Aden (Jun 23, 2011)

Why is the new release a completely different package? I read the update summary and it sounds like it should have just been Firefox 4.x+1.

\Opera user btw


----------



## Tissemand (Jun 23, 2011)

Been using Firefox 4.0 and 5.0 for a while now. Chrome doesn't have a decent adblock and the UI feels over simplified :l Google's privacy issues have also been bugging me... meh. Chrome doesn't have a fox as a logo either. :/


----------



## Runefox (Jun 23, 2011)

CyberFoxx said:


> Firefox, because it's actually cross platform.


 Actually, Chrome and Opera are, too. And depending on how you define "cross platform", Safari counts.



Aden said:


> Why is the new release a completely different  package? I read the update summary and it sounds like it should have  just been Firefox 4.x+1.


 Mozilla is adopting Chrome's  release schedule, which is to say more minor revisions more often. It  has its advantages, such as being able to keep up with emerging trends  without having to redesign the browser every time, but still, kind of  silly to call it Firefox 5.



Tissemand said:


> Been using Firefox 4.0 and 5.0 for a while now. Chrome doesn't have a decent adblock and the UI feels over simplified :l Google's privacy issues have also been bugging me... meh. Chrome doesn't have a fox as a logo either. :/


 Chome's adblock is pretty decent actually, and the UI of Firefox 4 is actually arguably simpler than Chrome's (which is one of the reasons I'm using it - The UI should not get in the way of browsing, and the more of the window that's HTML viewport, the better). As for Google's privacy issues, unless you steer clear of Google altogether, which is unlikely, you're dealing with Google and privacy. Rest assured that Google doesn't care about your choice of porn. Likely, they don't even care if your choice of porn happens to involve children, because it isn't their liability.

As for the fox logo... How stereotypically furry of you.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 23, 2011)

I run Firefox 5 at the moment. I tried Chrome, and several things bugged (and still do bug) me. The first thing was that on my laptop (the computer I'm sitting on now), it seemed like it would simply stop loading other tabs at random, such that if I happened to have a tab to YouTube and another to GameFAQs, and I decided to wait for a buffer on the YouTube side to finish while perusing GF, it simply wouldn't do it and I'd have to sit and watch a buffer bar load up. It was also rather slow and scrolling was inconsistent to say the least. On top of that, the sheer... simplicity just bugged me. It seems _too _minimalist if you want my opinion. I like a little bit of bulk behind my UI, and Firefox allows me to have that bulk. Plus the fact that Chrome opens a new process for every tab kind of bugs me, and the memory footprint between the two just isn't significant enough for me to care; even if Firefox does run a couple of megs higher, I've got a full 6 GB to work with, so it doesn't bother me. >.>


----------



## Taralack (Jun 24, 2011)

So what improvements are in 5?


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't particularly like Chrome due to Google's need to gather data on its users' browsing habits. (Maybe I'm just paranoid?)

I like Firefox more for its add-ons, such as AdBlock Plus (No need to edit the HOSTS file to block LiveStream and YouTube ads, unlike in Chrome).


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Jun 24, 2011)

Andy Nonimose said:


> (Maybe I'm just paranoid?)


 
Paranoid.

Google is all that was, all that is and all that will be!! 

I would so buy an Os from them... do they have one...?

I enjoy GC's apps (soo many) like npr, cnn, time. I can get it all in a click. Oh, and Angry Birds too.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jun 24, 2011)

Mainly use Firefox here.  Chromium (Open source version of Chrome) is my #2, though I find Chrome still has some odd ball issues.  I'm also starting to use Midori a lot more.


----------



## Vo (Jun 24, 2011)

Conkeror. 

Runefox - tried claws-mail? Has a Windows port.


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 24, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Chrome's good. Firefox 4/5 are also awesome.


 

There was no_ awesome_ in FireFox 4.x....it was a vessel of strong fertilizer.  5 is really what 4 should have been, I'm convinced that 4 got into the wild by accident before it was ready.  And the fact that the dev team pulled it after 90 days and jumped a whole major release number probably confirms it.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 24, 2011)

Surprised anyone uses Konq nowadays.



Jack.is said:


> Runefox - tried claws-mail? Has a Windows port.


 Tried it. Doesn't have much as far as features that I'm looking for, and the interface is very old school.


----------



## Sar (Jun 24, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> So what improvements are in 5?


 
Whatever "even more awesomeness" means. But it is also faster. Major websites have integrated apps and a spellcheker.
Is it worth it? Srsly, What DO???????


----------



## Vo (Jun 24, 2011)

Conkeror, not Konqueror. It uses XULRunner.


----------



## Sar (Jun 24, 2011)

Andy Nonimose said:


> I don't particularly like Chrome due to Google's need to gather data on its users' browsing habits. (Maybe I'm just paranoid?)


 
Nah, but it is a spambucket in my eyes.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Jun 24, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Actually, Chrome and Opera are, too. And depending on how you define "cross platform", Safari counts.


 
Actually, I should've said portable, as in "Runs/Builds under multiple architectures". Chrome/Chromium only runs/builds under three, x86, AMD64 and ARM. Firefox has x86, AMD64, ARM, PPC, PPC64, Alpha, HPPA, MIPS, Sparc, ia64, and I'm sure many, many others. (There was even a 68k build at one point) Now, I admit that most of the arches I don't use, but it's the lack of PPC support in Chrome/Chromium is the main reason why I have yet to try it. Sure, most of those architectures may sound old and outdated, but the fact that Firefox builds for them, means that it uses some pretty good portable code.


----------



## shaaaark (Jun 27, 2011)

I got rid of Firefox shortly after 4 was released. The browser started giving me nothing but issues. I've switched to Chrome and haven't looked back. Whether Google collects my website data or not, I don't care, they're just seeing a lot of porn URLs.


----------



## Spatel (Jun 27, 2011)

This thread just confirms that Firefox is the furry browser.


----------



## Sar (Jul 1, 2011)

Spatel said:


> This thread just confirms that Firefox is the furry browser.


 The name was a bit of a giveaway. But it is true by the looks of the thread.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 1, 2011)

Firefox was almost called Firebird! And before that, almost called Phoenix!


----------



## MaskedJackal (Jul 1, 2011)

I use Firefox 5 on my desktop and Chrome on my laptop. My laptop is old and slow and Chrome seems to run better on it.


----------



## Sar (Jul 1, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Firefox was almost called Firebird! And before that, almost called Phoenix!


 Coincidence? I think not.


----------

